# Opera Linux Plugins segfault



## Hanky-panky (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello my friends,


after upgrading my favourite browser Opera at version 12.40 and opera-linuxplugins at the same version, I do have a segmentation fault on Opera start related with linuxplugins.

Here the log:


```
*** glibc detected *** /usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x080c1fa0 ***
======= Backtrace: =========
/lib/libc.so.6[0x283a00f5]
/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x96)[0x283a2146]
/usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux[0x8086e97]
/usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux[0x8087d44]
/usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux[0x805b385]
/usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux[0x804a1ca]
/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5)[0x283466e5]
/usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux[0x8058615]
======= Memory map: ========
08048000-080b7000 r-xp 0006f000 00:00 3352372     /usr/local/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux
080b7000-080da000 rw-p 00023000 00:00 0
280b7000-280d7000 r-xp 00026000 00:00 612597     /usr/compat/linux/lib/ld-2.9.so
280d7000-280d8000 r-xp 00026000 00:00 612597     /usr/compat/linux/lib/ld-2.9.so
280d8000-280d9000 rw-p 00001000 00:00 0
280dd000-281da000 r-xp 00101000 00:00 615003     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0
281da000-281dd000 rwxp 00101000 00:00 615003     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0
281dd000-281df000 rwxp 00002000 00:00 0
281df000-281f5000 r-xp 00021000 00:00 612635     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libpthread-2.9.so
281f5000-281f6000 r-xp 00021000 00:00 612635     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libpthread-2.9.so
281f6000-281f7000 rwxp 00021000 00:00 612635     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libpthread-2.9.so
281f7000-281f9000 rwxp 00002000 00:00 0
281f9000-28201000 r-xp 0000c000 00:00 612639     /usr/compat/linux/lib/librt-2.9.so
28201000-28202000 r-xp 0000c000 00:00 612639     /usr/compat/linux/lib/librt-2.9.so
28202000-28203000 rwxp 0000c000 00:00 612639     /usr/compat/linux/lib/librt-2.9.so
28203000-28206000 r-xp 00005000 00:00 612618     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl-2.9.so
28206000-28207000 r-xp 00005000 00:00 612618     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl-2.9.so
28207000-28208000 rwxp 00005000 00:00 612618     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libdl-2.9.so
28208000-282ed000 r-xp 000ea000 00:00 613580     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.10
282ed000-282f1000 r-xp 000ea000 00:00 613580     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.10
282f1000-282f2000 rwxp 000ea000 00:00 613580     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.10
282f2000-282f8000 rwxp 00006000 00:00 0
282f8000-2831f000 r-xp 00033000 00:00 612619     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libm-2.9.so
2831f000-28320000 r-xp 00033000 00:00 612619     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libm-2.9.so
28320000-28321000 rwxp 00033000 00:00 612619     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libm-2.9.so
28321000-2832e000 r-xp 0000e000 00:00 612656     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgcc_s-4.3.2-20081105.so.1
2832e000-2832f000 rwxp 0000e000 00:00 612656     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgcc_s-4.3.2-20081105.so.1
2832f000-28330000 rwxp 00001000 00:00 0
28330000-284a2000 r-xp 001be000 00:00 612611     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libc-2.9.so
284a2000-284a4000 r-xp 001be000 00:00 612611     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libc-2.9.so
284a4000-284a5000 rwxp 001be000 00:00 612611     /usr/compat/linux/lib/libc-2.9.so
284a5000-284a8000 rwxp 00003000 00:00 0
284a8000-284a9000 r-xp 00002000 00:00 615100     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0
284a9000-284aa000 rwxp 00002000 00:00 615100     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0.0.0
284aa000-284c5000 r-xp 0001c000 00:00 615110     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb.so.1.0.0
284c5000-284c6000 rwxp 0001c000 00:00 615110     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb.so.1.0.0
284c6000-284c8000 r-xp 00002000 00:00 615009     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0
284c8000-284c9000 rwxp 00002000 00:00 615009     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0
284c9000-284ce000 r-xp 00005000 00:00 615020     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
284ce000-284cf000 rwxp 00005000 00:00 615020     /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0
284cf000-284d1000 rwxp 00131000 00:00 0
28500000-28521000 rwxp 00131000 00:00 0
28521000-28600000 ---p 00131000 00:00 0
bfbdf000-bfbff000 rwxp 00020000 00:00 0
bfbff000-bfc00000 r-xp 00001000 00:00 0

(process:21989): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

It was working quietly ok before the upgrade. I rebuilt both Opera and his plugins with no success, I always obtain this segfault.

Any idea?

Thankx in advance


----------

